# Winpc lesson #2 How do i cut each Color in a Design



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a short video showing you how Winpcsign seperates the colors for you to Cut a Template using the colors
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXde9ODjUD8


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

This video is a lil blurry, I will try to redo it and upload tonight to make it easier to see,,,,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sjidohair said:


> This video is a lil blurry, I will try to redo it and upload tonight to make it easier to see,,,,


It doesn't seem to look blurry now. 

I think when you first upload the video to youtube it looks blurry for a couple of minutes while they finish "processing" it. Once they are done processing it, it looks fine to all that view it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sjidohair said:


> This video is a lil blurry, I will try to redo it and upload tonight to make it easier to see,,,,


It doesn't seem to look blurry now. 

I think when you first upload the video to youtube it looks blurry for a couple of minutes while they finish "processing" it. Once they are done processing it, it looks fine to all that view it.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Rodney,,,

That will save me some time,,, whewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Sandy Jo, this will help so many people make an educated decision on which rhinestone software to purchase! Great job!


----------

